# My mouse is pregnant and I'm so nervous!!!!



## What'sausername (Mar 4, 2014)

Okay so my mouse is expecting and I ended up having to go to DC vapefest  around the time she was supposed to be due. I left her and she had a bit of a baby bump, and when I returned two days later she was insanely huge!!!!! I'm so nervous she started nesting while I was away and should be having them any day now!!     

Any advice on how I should handle the labor? Or on how to handle the babies? I feel like I'll hurt them if I try to pick them up. 

I had my mom watching over her while I was away so please no being rude about me leaving her alone for a few days


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

There is nothing you can do except to leave her be and Waite. Leave her alown while in labour.
How long have u had her and is she use to you? Diffrent people do it differently depending on what works for them and there mice.
But in general more skittish mice would prob get more stressed about it than a layer back mouse.

Some will Waite 2-3 days after there born to check the litter some check on the fisrt day.
Some leave the mother in some remove the mother. But if this is her first litter and your not sure how she will react to you going in the nest you could remove her then rub your hands in the toilet area to be safest.

While there pinkies there isn't much you can do with them other than sesxing, making sure they are getting enough food and putdown any runts, skinny babies or extra babies if your culling a big litter down. (Does habe 10 nipples but can have 20+ babies, more babies the less milk to go around so some breeder cull litters down to a smaller litter to make sure they get enough milk and less work on mum, however some breeders do not cull)

When picking them up just be gentle and hold them over the tub so if they did jump/fall they will be fine.


----------

